# ça me tient à coeur / tenir à coeur



## douna

*ça me tient à coeur
*Vous savez comment ça se dit en espagnol ??

Merci !


----------



## Heidi22

Hola!

Se traduciría así: (eso) es entrañable para mí.


----------



## douna

Muchas gracias ! Es entranable para mi que exista intercambios virtuales como ese, para difundir el saber entre ciudadanos !!


----------



## Heidi22

Estoy contigo!!

Este foro es increíble. Felicidades a todos los que lo hacéis posible y gracias a los usuarios por compartir sus conocimientos. Para mí es de gran utilidad. Lo visito a menudo porque aprendo muchísimo.


----------



## totor

*Tenir à cœur* ne signifie seulement que quelque chose soit *entrañable* pour quelqu'un, mais aussi que quelque chose soit *sumamente importante o interesante* para uno, ou même que le *preocupe enormemente*.

Et bienvenue parmi nous, Douna.


----------



## Domtom

-
Totor tiene razón, *tenir a coeur* es también *tener mucha importancia*,  o *tener mucho interés*.
-


----------



## chimène22

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un que peut m'aider à comprend cette paragraph, particulièrement, une posible traduction en espagnol pour la dernière phrase....je suis complètement perdue.
Voici un extrait pour vous donner de contexte.C'est une éditorial du nouvel Observateur
...en espagnol s'il vous plaît!!
Merci d'avant

Car la véritable ouverture, c'est autre chose. C'est de faire appel à une opposition forte pour une politique bipartisane sur certains sujets d'intérêt national, comme par exemple la défense, l'immigration, l'écologie. Et dans cette optique l'amputation du Parti socialiste d'un trop grand nombre de ses représentants à l'Assemblée nationale serait désastreuse pour la France. D'où le préjudice que les transfuges portent à l'intérêt général. Alors parlons d'eux. Quoi qu'on fasse, il est difficile d'oublier que leur ralliement s'accompagne des privilèges du pouvoir. Concédons que cela n'empêche pas qu'ils puissent sincèrement estimer que c'est la seule façon d'effectuer des réformes qui leur tiennent depuis longtemps à coeur


----------



## Domtom

-
Pues la verdadera apertura, es otra cosa. Es apelar a una fuerte oposición para una política bipartidista sobre ciertos temas de interés nacional, como por ejemplo la defensa, la inmigración, la ecología. Y en esta óptica la amputación del Partido socialista de una cantidad demasiada grande de sus representantes en la Asamblea Nacional sería desastrosa para Francia; de donde el perjuicio que los tránsfugas llevan al interés general. Hablemos, pues, de ellos. Se haga lo que se haga, es difícil olvidar que su reunión se acompañe de los privilegios del poder. Concedamos que esto no impida que puedan sinceramente apreciar que esta es la única manera de efectuar reformas que, desde hace mucho tiempo, son de una gran importancia para ellos.

*Tenir à coeur.* Esta expresión se refiere a algo que tiene una gran importancia para alguien. Se traduce por _tener mucha imprtancia_, _tener mucho interés_.


----------



## chimène22

Muchas gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## mariange

Domtom said:


> -
> Pues la verdadera apertura, es otra cosa. Es apelar a una fuerte oposición para una política bipartidista sobre ciertos temas de interés nacional, como por ejemplo la defensa, la inmigración, la ecología. Y desde esta óptica la amputación del Partido socialista de una cantidad demasiado grande de sus representantes en la Asamblea Nacional sería desastrosa para Francia; de ahí el perjuicio que los tránsfugas ocasionan al interés general. Hablemos, pues, de ellos. Se haga lo que se haga, es difícil olvidar que su reunión / adhesión se acompaña de los privilegios del poder. Concedamos que esto no impide que puedan sinceramente apreciar que esta es la única manera de efectuar reformas que, desde hace mucho tiempo, son de una gran importancia para ellos.
> 
> *Tenir à coeur.* Esta expresión se refiere a algo que tiene una gran importancia para alguien. Se traduce por _tener mucha imprtancia_, _tener mucho interés_.


 
Muy de acuerdo co tu traducción. Me permito hacer estos pequeñísimos retoques.


----------



## mjbrolania

Yo te daría la siguiente traducción:

"De acuerdo en que ello no obsta para que puedan sinceramente creer que es la única manera de llevar a cabo reformas que, desde hace mucho, les son muy queridas"
Saludos,


----------



## mjbrolania

Quería hacer una aclaración importante: tenir a coeur es una expresión que lleva implícita una gran carga emotiva. Nunca es algo objetivo o "que (simplemente) tiene importancia".


----------



## Katy Boop

no se podria decir Tener a pecho, tal como se dice tomar a pecho ??

tengo que traducir esa frase y no veo lo que proponeis

vous pourrez utiliser votre énergie pour toutes les choses qui vous tiennent à coeur ...


merci/ gracias à tous pour votre précieuse aide


katy boop
de sevilla


----------



## josé león

vous pourrez utiliser votre énergie pour toutes les choses qui vous tiennent à coeur ...

podrías emplear tu energía en todas las cosas que aprecias (que deseas; en las que


----------



## Katy Boop

hola,

merci beaucoup pour votre aide
et merci aux créateurs de se siteet à tout ceux qui le font vivre  !!!
c'est une mine d'info; et d'aide

merci encore

magnifique journée à tous

KB


----------



## JRMM

05-05-08
Buenos días:
No encuentro cómo traducir la siguiente frase (es un texto sobre el amor cortés y los trovadores), dice así:
_(...) sans renier le moins du monde leur foi en fin'amors, la seule qui leur tînt à coeur._
Es la última parte la que no entiendo (a partir de la coma).
¿alguien puede ayudarme?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Josselyn

hola
yo diría "la única que les importara" pero puedo equivocarme
Josselyn


----------



## JRMM

Gracias por la rápida respuesta.
Me parece que sí va por ese lado: la única que les importa, la única que les interesa.
Gracias


----------



## JRMM

¡¡¡ Gracias !!!


----------



## rosina222

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais traduire cette expression "tenir un rôle à coeur" mais je ne sais pas vraiment comment la formuler. 

Contexte : j'ai pris en charge une mission que l'on m'a confiée et qui me touche particulièrement, elle me tient à coeur

Je suppose que ce n'est pas "tomar a corazon" ce serait trop facile

Des suppositions ?


----------



## krogui

Hola,

Podriamos decir por ejemplo, 
*Para Juan es entreñable presentarte el proyecto en persona.
*como traduccion de la idea *Juan veut te presenter le projet en personne, ça lui tient vraiment à coeur.
*
Merci pour vos commentaires

Krogui


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que es redundante de la expresión anterior. Yo traduciría así:  "tiene para mí especial importancia, me interesa mucho". Espero que te sea útil.


----------



## krogui

entonces dirias
Presentarte el proyecto en persona, tiene para Juan especial importancia¿?


----------



## Marlluna

Krogui, yo contestaba a la pregunta de Rosina. En tu caso, yo diría mejor:"Juan tiene especial interés en presentarte el proyecto en persona".


----------



## krogui

Disculpa la ambiguedad.
Gracias por tu respuesta, asi me sirve. Se integra perfecto a mi frase.


----------



## apodus

Juan se ha empeñado en presentarte el proyecto personalmente.


----------



## coming-soon

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
le championnat qui te tenait tellement à cœur ! bueno, a ver si me podeis ayudar, cual es la expresión "tenir à coeur"? muchas gracias.


----------



## YaniraTfe

coming-soon said:


> le championnat qui te tenait tellement à cœur ! bueno, a ver si me podeis ayudar, cual es la expresión "tenir à coeur"? muchas gracias.


 
Hola coming-soon, y bienvenido a los foros de WR!

El tema ya se ha tratado anteriormente, así que quizá quieras echarle un vistazo...

  *** Gracias por darnos el enlace, Yanira: lo he quitado de tu post y he unido los hilos... (sin tener que buscar  )
Paquita (moderadora)
 
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Una solución podría ser: tomarse algo a pecho.

- que te tomabas tan a pecho...

Otra, hacer ilusión:

- que tanta ilusión te hacía

Otra idea: en el que tenías puestas tantas esperanzas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

